# Help



## Theawakening (Dec 16, 2016)

Can someone tell me what kind of wood this is?  Penn state gave it to me extra with an order, and now clients want a pen with it.


----------



## RKB (Dec 16, 2016)

Welcome to the IAP.  I believe this wood to be Huon Pine.

Good Luck to you.

Rod


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 16, 2016)

HobbitHouse Wood ID site


The Wood Database

2 of the better ones I use


----------



## southernclay (Dec 16, 2016)

Possibly elm burl or blonde buckeye burl. The later would be likely for PSI to have too. Maybe yellow cedar burl.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 16, 2016)

Check with PSI


----------



## robutacion (Dec 16, 2016)

That wood is Huon Pine

Cheers
George


----------



## MIKL (Dec 17, 2016)

its not Huon Pine, not yellow enough


----------



## tomtedesco (Dec 17, 2016)

Buck eye burl, used it several times.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 17, 2016)

Penn State doesn't offer Huron pine. Agree that it could be the buckeye burl. Might also be their birdseye maple or their maple burl.


----------

